# קרדיטים



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
יש קונים ???

אז אחרי שנים בתור קוראת סמויה בפורום, ובשנה האחרונה פעילה ולאחר שנעזרתי בכן רבות והשתדלתי לתרום כמה שיכולתי במסגרת הלו"ז הצפוף, אני נרגשת ונפעמת לכתוב בעצמי את הקרדיטים שלנו !!!!

זה הולך להיות ארוך...

מוכנים? 

הנה זה בא...


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

מי אנחנו? 
דנה (26 וחצי) ומיכה (29) ביחד כבר שנתיים ושלוש, נשואים חודשיים.
הכרנו באתר בפייסבוק, לגמרי במקרה, עד היום לא ברור איך זה קרה.
לא היו לנו חברים משותפים או מכרים והוא פשוט פנה אליי יום אחד. 
אחרי שבוע נפגשנו וזו היתה אהבה ממבט ראשון. לגמרי. 

התחתנו ב-1.2.12.


----------



## hadaragr (9/4/12)

יפים


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/4/12)

תודה


----------



## Zהבית10 (9/4/12)

סיפור פשוט אך מרגש !!


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

ההצעה - 
ההצעה היתה כשהיינו יחד שנה וחצי, וזה היה ממש חלום.
הוא ידע שאחת האהבות שלי בחיים זה סוסים, וביום חמישי אחד איי שם בשלהי סוף יולי 2010, חזרתי הביתה מהעבודה והוא אמר לי "יש לך חצי שעה לנוח, בעוד חצי שעה יוצאים מהבית". הוא לא רצה להגיד לי לאן ומה הכיוון בכלל. אני הייתי בטוחה שהולכים ליום שופינג כמו שקבענו, וכששמתי על עצמי את התיק שלי עם כל הארנק והכל הוא אמר לי לא לקחת איתי כלום, לא רישיון, לא כסף, כלום! התחלנו לנסוע לכיוון צפון וכל מחלף שבאנו לקראתו הייתי בטוחה ששם הוא עולה. עוברים את ת"א, גלילות, הרצליה, ואני לא מבינה לאן נוסעים. בבית ינאי הוא ירד לכיוון חוף מכמורת, יש שם מקום שנקרא "חוות הקקטוס" והוא אמר לי שאנחנו הולכים לערב טעימות סברסים. כשהגענו לשם הצמידו לנו מדריך שצייד אותנו בקסדות, סוסים, ואז הבנתי שאנחנו יוצאים לטיול סוסים זוגי מודרך.

זה היה טיול שארך בערך שעה וחצי, על חוף הים, נכנסו עם הסוסים ממש לתוך המים. הטיול הסתיים כאשר המדריך לפתע הוריד אותנו מהסוסים, אמר לנו שיש תקלה ושאנחנו צריכים ללכת לכיוון הצוק שהיה ממולנו. המדריך הלך עם הסוסים ואנחנו עלינו לצוק, שהיה ממוקם מול השקיעה, שם חיכתה לנו מחצלת קש וכריות, שולחן קטן ועליו פלטת גבינות, פלטת ירקות, לחמים, שמפניה ופירות ושוקולדים. ישבנו ואכלנו ו...אתן בטח שואלות את עצמכן "ולא עלית על זה?" אז לא, לא עליתי על זה כי חודש לפני כן היתה לי יומולדת והוא לקח אותי לצימר שממוקם בקטגוריות "עשרת הצימרים הטובים ביותר בארץ", מקום מפואר ברמות גבוהות ביותר, וזה לא קרה שם, למרות כל הציפיות, אז פשוט לא ציפיתי יותר כדי לא להתאכזב. 

בתמונה אתן יכולות לראות את מה שחיכה לנו על הצוק.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

אויש, התמונה לא עלתה כי היא גדולה מידי. 
מנסה שוב -


----------



## ני3ו3ות (9/4/12)

הצעה מקסימה!!!


----------



## elin86 (9/4/12)

וואו איזו השקעה..


----------



## Zהבית10 (9/4/12)

ממש מרגש עד דמעות,כל הכבוד לחתן שלך שהפתיע 
ולא עלית על זה.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

הטבעת - 
לאחר הארוחה, עמדנו מול השקיעה, התחבקנו, והוא אמר לי "חכי רגע, אני כבר בא, תחשבי מחשבות חיובית ואל תסתובבי", ושם כבר הבנתי. כעבור כמה שניות הוא צעק לי להסתובב וכרע ברך. משם הדמעות זלגו והיה אושר גדול. 
הוא בחר את הטבעת לגמרי לבד, (ואף אחד לא ידע שהוא הולך להציע לי, גם לא ההורים) והיא מדהימה!


----------



## שירי מרכוס (9/4/12)

טבעת מהממת


----------



## חובבת חוק (10/4/12)

תודה


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

מסיבת רווקות - 
האמת היא שלא רציתי שום דבר שקשור לסקס או מיניות.
אמא שלי (כן כן, אמא שלי) שהיתה אמונה על המסיבה, אני והיא חברות מאוד טובות ויש לה ראש צעיר ומגניב, שאלה אותי מה אני רוצה ואמרתי לה "נומרולוגית". וכך היה.
כל החברות הכי טובות שלי הוזמנו, היינו 14 בנות, אצלי בדירה, הערב התחיל בארוחת ערב חלבית שכללה פשטידות, סלטים ופיצות, מעשה ידיים, והמשיכה עם הנומרולוגית ענבל לוי, אני ממליצה עליה בחום רב, היא עשתה לי ערב פשוט משגע, מצחיק, קליל, לא מביך וכיפי !!! נהנתי מאוד !
נתתי לכל אחת מהבנות שהשתתפו מתנה קטנה (וחבל שלא צילמתי) – סט של 3 צלליות ועפרון שחור לעיניים, בתור שקית אורגנזה לבנה עם עלי כותרת מיובשים אדומים, ולכל אחת כתבתי ברכה אישית. 
בתמונה אתן יכולות לראות את הקינוח שהכנתי – מקפא גלידת תות שהכנתי לכל אחת ואחת.


----------



## Sweet Fantasy (9/4/12)

מתה עלייך


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

חולה עליך


----------



## Zהבית10 (9/4/12)

איזה כייף, גם אני רוצה כזו מסיבה... 
אולי גם אפנה לאמא שלי... כן כן ...
נשמע שהיתה אחלה מסיבה,מזל טוב !


----------



## Zהבית10 (9/4/12)

כיף לך עם אמא כזאת


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

מקווה - 
מקווה – החוויה היתה אכן חוויה. למרות שכולן הבהילו אותי ואמרו לי שזה תהליך לא נעים, אני חייבת לציין שדווקא לא סבלתי. אפילו היה לי נחמד. המקווה היה נקי ונעים, הבלנית היתה נחמדה ולא דביקה, ובסך הכל זו היתה חוויה מרגשת.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

ענייני רבנות - 
רב – את התיק פתחנו בצהר וניהלנו את הכל דרכם. אני לא הכרתי את צהר לפני כן, ואני רוצה להגיד לכם שהם פשוט מדהימים! הם כ"כ מסבירי פנים, נעימים, הכל מתוקתק בזמן ומתנהל דרך אימיילים ו-SMS. 
הרב שלנו היה אבי רוקח, והוא היה מעל המצופה, צעיר, ומבין עניין. הוא הסביר לנו את הפירוש של המילה "חתונה" מהבחינה הכי לא דתית ובסיסית של העניין ומהי זוגיות, וערך חופה לבקשתנו קצרה (פחות מ-10 דק') ונעימה. ללא הקראת הסכום, ללא העלאת אנשים לקרוא, ללא בדיחות וסיפורים, ונתן לי להעניק טבעת לבעלי. 
בבוקר החתונה הם אפילו שלחנו לנו לפלאפונים הודעה עם ברכת מזל טוב, ומשובים למיילים לשיפור השירות.
את הדרכת הכלות גם עשיתי דרכם והיה מצויין וקליל הרבה יותר ממש שחשבתי ואפילו נהנתי ! שעה וסיימנו.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

טבעות - 
טבעות – "רומן שימונוב" באלנבי ת"א. אל רומן הגענו לאחר שהיתה לנו פאשלה רצינית עם ג'קסון. הזמנו מהם 2 טבעות וכשהן הגיעו, באיחור של שבוע, הטבעת שלי לא היתה הטבעת שהזמנתי, לא בדגם ולא במידה. היחס שם היה מזלזל ונוראי, הם ניסו לשכנע אותנו שאנחנו טועים ושהאצבע שלי "השמינה" ושזה הדגם שבחרתי. ביטלנו שם את העסקה והלכנו לחפש בת"א, ומקרה נכנסנו לתכשיטי רומן שימונוב, שני אחים נחמדים מאוד שמוכרים גם תשמישי קדושה. הם היו סבלניים, והכל היה מוכן אפילו לפני הזמן. רציתי טבעת טיפה שונה מהרגיל ו...התוצאה? מדהימה בעיניי.
בעלי לא רצה משהו טבעת עבה, מכיוון שבעבודה שלו לא נוח לו ללכת איתה.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

הזמנות - 
דפוס אלאב בראשל"צ, לא כ"כ אהבתי את ההתנהלות שלהם, הם לקחו את הכל לאט מידי לטעמי, ולא ברצינות. אבל אחרי שישבתי להם על הראש, קיבלנו את מה שרצינו וזה מה שחשוב.
לצערי הסקיצה האחרונה של ההזמנות שהן שלחו לי לא היתה נכונה ולא תאמה את מה שיצא בפועל לכן אין לי סקיצה מסודרת, אלא 2 תמונות שאני צילמתי בעצמי באייפון. מתנצלת על האיכות. 

מצ"ב תמונה מקדימה


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

מצ"ב תמונה החלק האחורי


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

אוף תפוז! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והתמונה -


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

אני רואה שכרגע אין היענות ואני גם צריכה לצאת 
לסידורים, אז נמשיך מאוחר יותר.


----------



## NetaSher (9/4/12)

למה אין הענות? 
עוקבים בשקיקה! וסיפור ההצעה היה מקסים!


----------



## עדי6381 (9/4/12)

וגם אני עוקבת.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אנחנו שקטים כי אנחנו 
מרוכזים....

אמתין בסבלנות להמשך...


----------



## hadaragr (9/4/12)

אני גם מחכה


----------



## תומישה (9/4/12)

עוד עוד!!


----------



## ימיר3 (9/4/12)

ממתינה בציפייה..


----------



## piloni86 (9/4/12)

שטויות, אני עוקבת צמוד. מחכה להמשך


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

ממשיכים


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

שיער ואיפור - יניב קצב 
אל יניב קצב הגעתי בעקבות המלצה חמה של גלית קורנר מעצבת שמלת הכלה שלי. עם יניב סגרתי "על עיוור", כשנכנסתי אליו בפעם הראשונה הוא היה עסוק עם 3 כלות, הסתכלתי בלייב על העבודות שלו, אהבתי מאוד ו...סגרתי. רק לאחר חודש הגעתי אליו לפגישה של אחד על אחד וזו היתה הפעם הראשונה שבה דיברנו, בה גיליתי בחור מקסים, מקצועי, קשוב ובראש פתוח.
גם אל יניב הגעתי עם טעם מאוד ספציפי ומדוייק, והתכנון היה חצי אסוף חצי פזור, אך יום החתונה שלנו היה היום הכי גשום וקר בשנה,  וכשהתסרוקת היתה מוכנה לגמרי אמרתי לו "תראה לי איך זה נראה אסוף" וברגע שהוא אסף לי ותקע 8 סיכות (אסוף מרושל כמו שביקשתי ממנו) כולם שם נדהמו!!! והוא לא הסכים שאצא עם פזור, וגם אמר שכך השיער יחזיק יותר טוב בקור ובגשם עד הערב. בדיעבד זו היתה החלטה נכונה מאוד, למרות שבצילומים מהגשם והלחות באוויר הבייבי ליס שהיו למעשה "מרושלים" מהתסרוקת ניהיו חלקים לגמרי ולא החזיקו אבל עדיין זה היה שווה לחלוטין. אז גם הבנתי מה היה קורה לכל השיער לולא הייתי מפזרת מלכתחילה.
יניב היה מדהים, התייחס אליי במלוא תשומת הלב, היה קשוב, נעים, דאג שאוכל ארוחת צהריים, והרגיע ופרגן כל הזמן. 
אותו כנ"ל לגבי האיפור. באיפור ניסיון בחרנו את הצבעים ואת הסגנון וכך היה.
האיפור לא זז עד שלא רחצתי את הפנים 3 פעמים עם מסיר איפור ועמד כל הערב כאילו יצא מיניב בזה הרגע.
אני ממליצה בחום רב ובעיניים עצומות.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

בוחנת את עצמי


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

תמונה שאני מאוד אוהבת


----------



## ני3ו3ות (9/4/12)

יפיופה!


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

תודה


----------



## Zהבית10 (9/4/12)

איזה כייף לשמוע שנהנית ביום הזה.


----------



## Natalila (11/4/12)

את יפהפיה 
וסיפור ההצעה מקסים. אוהבת את הטעם הקלאסי שלך.


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/4/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

שיער - התוצאה הסופית 
לאורך כל הדרך חשבתי שאיהיה עם פזור.
ברגע האחרון ביקשתי מיניב לאסוף לי את השיער ולראות איך זה נראה. ברגע שהוא אסף לי - הוא לא נתן לי לצאת עם פזור והחלטנו לפזר אותו במהלך הערב, כשאוריד את חצאית ההפתעה.
וכך זה נראה -


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

שמלה - גלית קורנר 
אין לי מספיק מילים כדי לתאר כמה היא הגשימה לי את החלום. לגלית הגעתי בעקבות מכרה משותפת, והיא פשוט היתה פסיכולוגית/אוזן קשבת/חברה ואמא. הגעתי אליה כשידעתי בדיוק מה אני רוצה, עד התפר, והמעצבת שלה ציירה לי סקיצה, והשמלה שלי נתפרה מאפס. היה מדהים לראות את החלום שלי נבנה ממדידה למדידה. 
יחסי האנוש של גלית והצוות שלה היה פשוט מדהים.
באיזשהו שלב במדידות כשהייתי צריכה לבחור תחרה – בחרתי משהו ולא הייתי כ"כ שלמה איתו.
בבוקר שלמחרת התקשרתי אליה ואמרתי לה שאני לא שלמה עם הבחירה שלי ושתעצור את התפירה, ושאגיע שוב לבחור תחרה, היא הגיבה בשמחה וברוגע, ומיד קבעה לי תאריך נוסף קרוב למדידה לבחור תחרה חדשה, בה ישבתי בערך מול 40 סוגי תחרות ועד שלא בחרתי משהו שהייתי שלמה איתו ב-100 אחוז היא לא עזבה אותי. 
היתה לי גם חצאית הפתעה עם מעט נפח, שלפני ריקוד הסלואו שלנו היא ירדה ואז נשארתי עם השמלה הצמודה.
התוצאה הסופית היתה מושלמת והשמלה היתה לי נוחה מאוד.
אין לי מילים להודות לגלית על מה שעשתה עבורי ואמרתי לה לאורך כל הדרך שהיא הספקית היחידה שלגביה לא היתה לי שום דאגה, הייתי רגועה לכל אורך הדרך וסמכתי עליה לחלוטין.
בתמונה - בוחנת את עצמי (ללא חצאית ההפתעה).


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

עם חצאית ההפתעה - 
ברקע ניתן לראות את גלית מתפעלת מהתוצאה.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

רגע לפני שהוא מגיע... 
כמה שניות לפני שיצאתי אליו, כשברגע התנגן השיר "את אשתי" של דודו אהרון, התרגשתי בטירוף, הלב שלי דפק בעוצמות שלו הכרתי קודם.
גלית ביקשה ממני להביט בעצמי מראה ולראות כמה אני יפה ופשוט...לחייך.


----------



## lanit (9/4/12)

WOW!


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/4/12)

תודה


----------



## siki18 (9/4/12)

מהממת!!!!


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

תודה


----------



## Zהבית10 (9/4/12)

חובבת - את כלה יפיפיה ומדהימה.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

ה-מפגש 
מפגש התבצע בסלון של גלית קורנר בדיזינגוף. 
היה מרגש ממש!!! וזה הרגע היחידי ביום הזה שהחזקתי את עצמי לא לבכות.
יצאתי אליו עם השמלה הצמודה, ולאחר מכן לפני הצילומים הלבישו לי את חצאית ההפתעה, ובצילומים הורדתי אותה כדי שיהיו לי תמונות גם וגם.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

בוחנים אחד את השני


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

ציפורניים ואקססוריז 
יש לי בניית ציפורניים כבר 5 שנים והבונה הקבועה שלי הופקדה על כך, ורציתי משהו עדין אך עם נוכחות. 
את הצמיד והעגילים קניתי בחנות בקניון הזהב שאיני זוכרת את שמה שמוכרת תכשיטים לכלות.
את המסרקיה בשיער קניתי בחנות תכשיטים קטנה ביבנה, שאיני זוכרת את שמה.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

נעליי- נעלי אלינור 
כמה שאני מרוצה מהם ! בתור אחת שסובלת מבעיות בכפות הרגליים וכאבים תמידיים, היה חשוב לי לקנות נעל שתהיה נוחה ואורטופדית. פחות היה חשוב לי מהמחיר ומהעיצוב. בנעלי אלינור עיצבו לי נעל במיוחד לפי מידות הרגל שלי, ולפי בחירתי, עם 3 רפידות אורטופדיות, ואפילו הביאו לי אותה עד הבית. הבאתי גם נעלי קרוקס בובה בצבע לבן להחלפה, ולשמחתי לא היה לי בהן שימוש באולם, רק באוטו בדרך הביתה – החלפתי.


----------



## הילהוגיל (9/4/12)

איפה זה נעלי אלינור? 
זה באמת נעלים אורטופדיות כי אני לא מסוגלת לעבוד יותר מחמש דקות ומחפשת נעל שתעזור לי במשימה הקשה הזו בחתונה


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

באמת נעליים אורטופדיות ! 
נעלי אלינור נמצאים ביפו. ממש פשוט להגיע אליהם.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

זה כלה וקישוט רכב - 
"משתלת על הדרך" ראשון לציון. תמונה של האוטו לצערי אין לי כי הצלם לא צילם (וחבל!) אך תמונה של הזר יש. למען האמת הם עשו לי בדיוק אחד לאחד את הזר שרציתי אך הייתי מאוכזבת טיפה שעלי הכותרת נבלו נורא מהר, ובצילומים היה שלב שפשוט קרעתי את כל העלים וזרקתי אותם, ונותרו רק גבעולים ריקים עם פרח. אבל בגדול – אהבתי שהם קלעו בול וגם את הקישוט של הרכב, והמחיר לא היה נורא בכלל ביחס למחירים אחרים ששמעתי.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

חליפת חתן - "רוברטו", קניון הזהב 
בקניון הזהב. בהתחלה החתן שלי לתנגד לרעיון הזה של ללבוש חליפה, אך לאחר מסכת שכנועים שזה לא עוד סתם יותר רגיל, עשינו סיבוב בקניון, נכנסו לרוברטו, החנות הראשונה והאחרונה שהיינו בה, ושם את החליפה הראשונה שהוא מדד – הוא לקח. הם היו בסדר גמור, הכל היה מתוקתק בזמן, עשו לו תיקונים והכל היה מושלם. הם אפילו הציעו להלביש אותו ביום החתונה.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

צלמים - אספוסה צלמים. 
הגענו אליהם דרך דיל של האולם שנקרא WEDIT בו היו כלולים דיג'יי, צלם, בר חוץ, שכר מלצרים ועיצוב. קיבלנו לעת עתה רק את סרט הווידאו, וממה שראיתי עד כה אני מאוד מרוצה. יחסי האנוש שלהם מעולים, הצוות שלהם היה פשוט נהדר, התחבר אלינו בצורה פנטסטית, והם בסך הכל נקלעו איתנו ליום גשום נורא, אך אני מעט מאוכזבת מתמונות החוץ.
התמונות טובות מאוד מבחינת איכות, אבל הם הבטיחו לנו שאם יהיה לנו יום גשום הם מוכנים לכל תרחיש ושיהיו להם המון מקומות לקחת אותנו, והכי חששתי מלהצטלם במתחם התחנה בת"א. בפועל – האופציה החלופית היחידה היתה יפו ולא התחברתי ובלית ברירה הצטלמנו במתחם התחנה. התמונות בעיניי מאוד משעממות בגלל הרקעים – קיר עם דלת, קיר עם תריס, קיר עם שולחן כשאני חלמתי על תמונות ירוקות בשטחים פתוחות ושדות, או לכל הפחות רקעים קצת יותר מעניינים.
אז שוב, התמונות איכותיות מאוד, ונתפסו שם רגעים יפים מאוד, אך דיי בנאלי בעיניי וציפיתי למשהו אחר, אך לא ממש נראה לי שהיתה לנו ברירה לאור הגשם המטורף שירד באותו יום. 
כך שאני לא יכולה לשפוט אותם, הם בסך הכל היו באמת בסדר, ואפילו נתנו לנו מתנה במהלך האירוע - צלם סטילס נוסף על חשבונם.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

דיג'יי - אסי כסיף 
פה יש סיפור מאוד גדול שהתחיל רע ונגמר בטוב. בעקבות הדיל דרך האולם סגרנו עם חברת הדיג'יי "המטפסים". סגרנו איתם ספציפית על דיג'יי מסוים שאותו ראינו, אותו ורצינו ואותו ביקשנו. מאחר שהם חברה, אמרנו להם במעמד החוזה שאם אין להם אפשרות להתחייב לכך שהדיג'יי הספציפי הזה יהיה אצלנו – שיהיו כנים ויגידו לנו ונחליט מה שנחליט. הם התחייבו לנו לדיג'יי שרצינו ועל עוד המון תוספות וכך חתמנו על החוזה. חודש לפני האירוע נקבעה פגישת "תיאום מוסיקה" עם הדיג'יי שלנו כביכול, ובסופה שאלתי אותו "אין מצב שמגיע מישהו אחר במקומך לאירוע שלנו, נכון"? והוא ענה לי "אני לא יודע, אני רק בורג במערכת". משם כבר אתם יכולים להבין לאן הרוחות נשבו, הם סירבו לתת לנו את הדיג'יי שרצינו בתירוץ שהוא דיג'יי "מאסטר" שלהם ושאם אנחנו רוצים אותו שנוסיף להם כעת עוד 1,500 ₪. היינו המומים מהחוצפה של לנצל זוג חודש ימים לפני חתונתו. לאחר דין ודברים ובסופו של עניין – עירבנו את האולם וביטלנו מולם את החוזה, מה שהביא למצב שנתקענו שבועיים וחצי לפני החתונה בלי דיג'יי. 

כאן מתחיל הסיפור הטוב. קיבלנו המלצות מהאולם על דיג'יי אסי כסיף, שעבד גם הוא דרך הדיל עם האולם, ומה אגיד ומה אומר – בחור מיוחד במינו. ראשית, לפני הפגישה איתו האולם דאג ליידע אותו במה שקרה לנו וביקש ממנו להיות רגיש וסבלני אלינו וכך היה. הוא גילה כלפינו אמפטיה וסבלנות, ונוצרה כימיה מאוד טובה. הבחור הזה עשה לנו את האירוע בצורה הכי טובה ומקצועית שיכולה להיות. הוא מאוד זרם איתנו ועם הטעם השונה שלנו "לא רק מוסיקה סטייל ערוץ 24", הוא נצמד לרשימת השירים ש"חובה לשים ושאסור לשים" באופן מדוייק, כיבד כל בקשה וכמובן – הרים את כל המוזמנים (400 איש!) על הרגליים, כל הערב. לא יכולנו להיות מרוצים יותר. איך אומרים "כל עכבה – לטובה!".


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

המיקום– גני מרוויאס, בית עובד/נס ציונה 
על גני מרוויאס יש לי הסתייגויות רבות  והמון רגשות מעורבים. כשעשינו סבב אולמות זה היה המקום שהכי אהבנו והכי התחברנו גם לעיצוב וגם ליחס, וכמובן גם המחיר היה אטרקטיבי.
בפועל, היו המון תקלות. מנהל האירועים שהיה אמון על האירוע שלנו פשוט לא תפקד, ופשוט לא היה שם, כמעט כל הערב. לולא החברים והמשפחה שלנו שהיו שם בשבילנו - היינו אבודים.
כשהגענו לאולם רטובים וקפואים מקור מהצילומים (להזכירכן, בכל רגע באותו היום לא הפסיק לרדת גשם והיה קפוא) החדר של ה"חתן כלה" היה נעול ולא מצאו את המפתח, כשמצאו אותו סוף סוף נכנסנו לחדר מלוכלך, מטונף, עם מזגן לא פועל, בלי שתיה קרה, בלי מלצרית צמודה, שירותים מטונפים, ורצפה חלקה מאוד שהיתה סכנת נפשות. 
לשמחתי היו איתנו 2 חברים טובים של בעלי שליוויו אותנו לאורך כל היום והיו שם בשבילנו לכל רגע ולכל תקלה שאפילו אנחנו לא חשבנו עליה וסידרו את העניינים.
לפני האירוע ווידאנו 3 פעמים שיהיו שילוטים על השולחנות (לא סידור הושבה שמי!) והם הבטיחו שזה יבוצע. בפועל – לא היו שילוטים. רק לאחר הרבה צעקות ובקשות חוזרות ונשנות זה בוצע. 
קבלת הפנים שבוצעה באוהל היתה אמורה להיות פתוחה משעה 19:00, בפועל העמדות נפתחו רק בשעה 19:40, כשכבר היו אורחים באולם.

כשנכנסו לאוהל – מקום החופה בשביל להצטלם עם המשפחה הקרובה לפני שהאורחים מגיעים, ראינו שאין שביל לחופה, כמו שסגרנו. רק לאחר צעקות ובקשות חוזרות ונשנות – זה בוצע. 
מה גם שעמדת הדיג'יי בתוך האולם עצמו עמדה במיקום הפוך ממה שהיינו רגילים, ואף אחד לא יידע אותנו על זה. 

מה שכן, חשוב לי לציין שהיתה אקוסטיקה מצויינת (דבר שמאוד היה חשוב לי)  בגן אירועים, שכן אנחנו היינו האירוע הראשון הם ביצעו שם לאחר שיפוץ שהם עשו בו הם בנו קירות אקוסטיים.
מה גם שנרשמו מחמאות רבות על האוכל שהיה מצויין, חם, טרי וברמה גבוהה מאוד.
היו עוד המון תקלות אך נראה לי שכדאי שאעצור כאן, ומי שתרצה לשמוע עוד – אוכל לכתוב לה בפרטי.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

צילומי חוץ - מתחם התחנה 
תמונה שאני מאוד אוהבת


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

עוד


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

עוד


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

זה ממכר...


----------



## piloni86 (11/4/12)

את כלכך יפה 
יש לך קרדיטים אמיתיים וכלכך כנים. אני קוראת ומצליחה להבין את התחושות. רציתי למר שהייתי בגני מרוויאס בחתונה וגם אז היו בעיות דומות ממה שהזכרת. שמחה לדעת שהאורחים נהנו\ שהמוזיקה הקפיצה ושהיה טעים. ממשיכה לקרוא


----------



## piloni86 (11/4/12)

את כלכך יפה 
יש לך קרדיטים אמיתיים וכלכך כנים. אני קוראת ומצליחה להבין את התחושות. רציתי למר שהייתי בגני מרוויאס בחתונה וגם אז היו בעיות דומות ממה שהזכרת. שמחה לדעת שהאורחים נהנו\ שהמוזיקה הקפיצה ושהיה טעים. ממשיכה לקרוא


----------



## piloni86 (11/4/12)

את כלכך יפה 
יש לך קרדיטים אמיתיים וכלכך כנים. אני קוראת ומצליחה להבין את התחושות. רציתי למר שהייתי בגני מרוויאס בחתונה וגם אז היו בעיות דומות ממה שהזכרת. שמחה לדעת שהאורחים נהנו\ שהמוזיקה הקפיצה ושהיה טעים. ממשיכה לקרוא


----------



## piloni86 (11/4/12)

את כלכך יפה 
יש לך קרדיטים אמיתיים וכלכך כנים. אני קוראת ומצליחה להבין את התחושות. רציתי למר שהייתי בגני מרוויאס בחתונה וגם אז היו בעיות דומות ממה שהזכרת. שמחה לדעת שהאורחים נהנו\ שהמוזיקה הקפיצה ושהיה טעים. ממשיכה לקרוא


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/4/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

.


----------



## elin86 (10/4/12)

בכלל לא נראה שהיה גשום.. 
תמונה מהממת!


----------



## חובבת חוק (10/4/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## Zהבית10 (10/4/12)

אחת הכלות היפות שראיתי בחיי 
את כזאת יפה,רואים שאת שמחה.


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/4/12)

תודה


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (9/4/12)

את כל כך יפה! 
איך שהתחלת את השרשור וראיתי תמונה שלך מהמסיבת רווקות חשבתי לעצמי 'איזו יפה היא באופן טבעי, מעניין איך היא תיראה בתור כלה'. ובכן - את בהחלט עמדת בציפיות והרבה יותר. 

היית כלה מהממת.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

אם זה יותר מידי תפסיקו אותי...


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (10/4/12)

תמונה מהממת!! איפה היא צולמה?


----------



## חובבת חוק (10/4/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היא צולמה באחת מהגלריות הבודדות שהיו פתוחות באותו יום במתחם התחנה. 
חנות בגדים ואקססוריז אם איני טועה...


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

כאן ניתן לראות את גשם הזלעפות שנקלענו אליו


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

אחת התמונות שאני מאוד אוהבת...


----------



## piloni86 (11/4/12)

WOW


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

החופה - 
שניה לפני שנכנסים...


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

מכסה אותי -


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

צועדים ביחד לחופה


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

תשל"כ - 
לא מאמינה שגם לי יש כזו !


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

נשואים


----------



## Zהבית10 (10/4/12)

תמונה כל כך יפה !!!


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

המסיבה - 
המסיבה – נכנסנו לאולם למסיבה עצמה ולא לריקוד הסלואו, אותו שמרנו לאחר המנה הראשונה.
היה כיף, והחברים של בעלי דאגו מהרגע הראשון שלו ברחבה להשאיר אותו כל הזמן באוויר. זה היה מפחיד ומשתק. לא יכולתי לראות את זה. בשלב הזה עוד הייתי עם חצאית ההפתעה והשיער האסוף.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

עוד מסיבה


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

עוד מסיבה וקשקושים לרחבה 
קשקושים לרחבה – 
נקנו באחד הימים היותר גשומים של ינואר לקנות קשקושים בכפר גלעדי בת"א. נקנתה מסה גדולה מאוד של קשקושים ואני לא מתחרטת על זה לרגע !
הכל נעלם ונבלע, וכולם ממש זרמו עם זה.
זה תרם המון צבעוניות לתמונות.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

ריקוד הסלואו 
הסלואו – 
לפני הסלואו לקחתי את הספר שלי שהיה מוזמן לחתונה לחדר שלנו, הוא עזר לי לפזר את השיער, ובשלב הזה גם הורדתי את חצאית ההפתעה, וכאן ניתן לראות את השמלה הצמודה יותר. 
בגלל היותי רקדנית סלוניים, לימדתי את בן זוגי לרקוד "רומבה" (סלואו) והפתענו את כולם.
לפני החופה הוא ממש התרגש ואמר לי שלא יהיה מסוגל לעמוד בזה, מה גם שלא התאמנו על זה הרבה, והחלטנו לוותר, גם אני הרגשתי באיזשהו מקום שגם עליי זה גדול, והחלטנו לרקוד סלואו פשוט, בלי תנועות מיוחדות. 
שניה לפני שהדיג'יי הכריז עלינו לגשת לרחבה לרקוד כזוג נשוי, בעלי שאל אותי "יאללה, נלך על זה?" ואמרתי לו "יאללה!" וכך היה. בהחלטה של רגע יצא לנו הריקוד היפה ביותר שהיה לנו מכל הפעמים האחדות שהתאמנו עליו.
ניתן לראות בתמונות ברקע איך כולם יושבים ומסתכלים, ומוחאים כפיים.
גם המון אנשים לא ידעו שאני רקדנית סלוניים בעברי והיו בטוחים שלקחנו שיעורי ריקוד. עד היום אנשים ממשיכים לשאול אותנו ואת ההורים אצל מי למדנו, כי הבת/הבן שלהם מתעניינים בריקוד חתונה. קטע!


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

עוד ריקוד


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

עוד ריקוד


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

קראחנה ואלכוהול 
בדיל עם האולם היה כלול לנו בר-חוץ שכלל 200 סוגים שונים של משקאות. כך שלמעט 5 בקבוקים של וואן-גוך ששידרגנו, לא הוספנו דבר ואף חזרנו עם חצי בקבוק של וואן-גוך הביתה.


----------



## הילהוגיל (10/4/12)

ואן גוך - כמה כמות לבן אדם? 
היי, רציתי לשאול כמה אורחים היו לכם ש 5 בקבוקים הספיקו?
ולגבי הבר - 200 סוגים שונים של משקאות! וואו!. את מדברת על ערבובים נכון? מרגריטה וכאלה?


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/4/12)

היו לנו 
400 אורחי, מהם בערך 230 צעירים.
קנינו 5 בקבוקים של וואן גוך וחזרנו הביתה עם בקבוק אחד מלא כמעט לגמרי. כלומר נשתו רק 4 וקצת.
ה-200 משקאות הם ערבובים, קוקטיילים (מרגריטה, קפריניה וכו') וודקות למיניהן, טקילות, וויסקי וכל השאר.


----------



## הילהוגיל (11/4/12)

קיבלתם רשימה לפני של כל ה 200? 
או שקיבלתם רשימה של משקאות בסיסיים שנותנים ומזה עושים מלא ערבובים?

כל הברמנים שלכם עשו קורס ברמנים או שחלק למדו את המקצוע תוך כדי עבודה?
האיש בר אמר לי שלכולם יש ניסיון אבל זה לא מוצא חן בעיני כל כך ..


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/4/12)

קיבלנו רשימה של כל ה- 200 
רשימה מפורטת מאוד ומגוונת מאוד תוך התחייבות למשקאות תוצרת חוץ, ואכן כך היה. 
למען האמת לא שאלנו לעניין הברמנים ולעניין נסיונם, פשוט לא התעסקנו בזה, אבל ממה ששמענו האורחים היו מאוד מרוצים, הכל תקתק כמו שצריך, לא היו תורים בבר, והם היו ברמנים שכבר ראינו פעמיים בעבר באולם, כשבאנו לראות את האולם עצמו, ואת הדיג'יי.


----------



## הילהוגיל (11/4/12)

יש לך את הרשימה? 
אפשר שתשלחי לי אותה בבקשה?


----------



## חובבת חוק (12/4/12)

יש לי אותה אך לא במחשב, 
קיבלנו אותה אבל מודפסת ולא למחשב.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

מגנטים - IMAG1 
.
לאייל מ- IMAG1הגענו דרך הצלמים שלנו, שעובדים איתו לרוב ביחד והוא תפקד כמו שצריך בחתונה. היה לנו חשוב שזו לא תהיה עוד "חלטורה" ושלא יגיע לנו בחור צעיר שרק מחפש לעשות כסף, אלא שזה גם יצא מושקע ואיכותי. המגנטים מאוד איכותיים ויצאו בזמן, בקצב נכון, והוא לא פספס שום דבר, שום רגע ושום אורח. 
המחיר היה שווה לחלוטין את התוצאה.

מגיע לו ח"ח רציני על כך שבסוף החתונה הוא ניגש אליי עם הדיסק של התמונות, המגנטים שלי ושל בעלי שהוא שמר ולא הוציא אותם החוצה כדי שלא יקחו לנו, ו-2 הגדלות גדולות של תמונות מתוך צילומי החוץ, ולא נתן אותם לאף אחד אחר.
סוכריות גומי – לצערי אני לא נתקלתי בזה במהלך הערב כי זה היה על הבר, ולא ממש הגעתי לשם (אני לא שותה אלכוהול, אין לי צורך בזה, אני היפראקטיבית בריקודים גם ככה, וזה גם מרדים אותי) ולצערי גם אין תמונה של זה, אבל הכל פשוט נבלע. הם נקנו גם בכפר גלעדי.


----------



## חובבת חוק (9/4/12)

לסיכום - 
לסיכום, מאוד מאוד נהננו מהערב הזה.
קמנו בבוקר החתונה והבטחנו לעצמנו שלא ניתן לשום דבר להרוס לנו או להפריע לנו וכך היה.
אין לנו מילים לתאר כמה חום ואהבה ספגנו מהמשפחה והחברים ביום הזה, ברמות שלא תיארנו לעצמנו בחלומות הכי רחוקים שלנו. והרצון לשמח אותנו ושלא תהיה לנו טיפה אחת של דאגה הוכיחו לנו כמה אנו מוקפים באנשים מיוחדים במינם, וכמה אוהבים אותנו. 
בסופו של דבר, לא השתגענו עם המחירים, נשארנו נאמנים לעצמנו בבחירות שלנו, השתדלנו להנות מכל רגע ורגע וזו היתה חוויה מדהימה וערב בלתי נשכח.
אני לא מצטערת על שום דבר, והיום הזה היה פשוט מדהים בכל רגע ורגע.
קצת עצוב שנגמר, אך אני מאושרת שהיה לנו כ"כ כיף ושהשתחררנו בחתונה עצמה מכל הלחץ, המתחים, ופשוט נהננו מבלי לתת לשום דבר להפריע לנו. 
וכמובן תודה לבעלי היקר על הסבלנות, הפרגון ועל שספג בשבועיים האחרונים שלפני החתונה את כל הלחץ וההיסטריה שלי, והיה שם איתי, ברגעים המרגשים והשמחים שלנו. 
אני אוהבת אותך.
ועכשיו...החיים האמיתיים מתחילים.


----------



## Zהבית10 (9/4/12)

לסיכום - נראה שהיתה לך חתונה פצצה 
נראה שכולם נהנו,תמונות יפות, שתהנו בחיים המשותפים שלכם, שתהיה לכם זוגיות מוצלחת, כיבוד הדדי האחד כלפי השני, ויתורים וכו'.
אתם כלה וחתן למופת, תשמשו דוגמא לאחרים שיבואו ...

את יפה ומדהימה, החן גם יפה ומדהים.

מזל טוב!!!!


----------



## piloni86 (11/4/12)

פשוט תענוג. נהנתי מכל רגע


----------



## אירית לוי עיצובים (10/4/12)

קשה לא להגיב לתמונות המהממות שלכם ! 
ואתם ממש זוג מקסים !
כל התמונות ללא יוצאות מהכלל מאוד מוצלחות ויפות, ניכר שהיה לכם צלם מעולה, 
אשמח לקבל במסר חוות דעת לגביו.
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים וזוגיות נפלאה .


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/4/12)

תודה רבה, שולחת לך מסר.


----------



## karnikova1 (11/4/12)

כמה יפה ורומנטי ובכלל חתונת חורף... 
בתמונות שלכם נראית כאופציה לא רעה בכלל ועם תפאורה טבעית מדהימה. שיהיה המון מזל טוב


----------



## חובבת חוק (11/4/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## NetaSher (11/4/12)

מקסים 
נראית מהמם ורואים את האושר והשמחה שלכם


----------



## Sweet Fantasy (10/4/12)

איזה כיף לראות סוף סוך תמונות חחח 
מחכה להרחבה, מהאחת שלי שראיתי פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני בהחלט זקוקה ליותר נורמליות, תמונות וקרדיטים מהממים יפה שלי, מיס יו.


----------



## חובבת חוק (10/4/12)

תודה אהובה שלי !!! 
ואוו, נכון, פתאום קלטתי אותך באחת התמונות בצד...מקווה שזה בסדר מבחינתך, כי לא שאלתי כי באמת שלא שמתי לב.
ביינתים הפייסבוק לא מאפשר לי להעלות תמונות ואני לא מבינה למה


----------



## Sweet Fantasy (10/4/12)

את לא צריכה לשאול, בקטנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה באסה עם הפייסבוק...


----------

